# Cleaning and fixing a Hahn & Kolb protractor



## Norppu (Sep 29, 2019)

The Hahn & Kolb Stuttgart  is a german quality brand. They make high precision measuring devices.
I bought this protractor from a flea market in Frankfurt with one euro. Bargain, should I say. This protractor could be used to measure and set angles in one minute accuracy when it was new. Now, since it is a tad beaten, the accuracy might have taken a hit. Nevertheless, it is good enough for me.
The protractor had some grinding dust in it and the magnifying glass had seen better times so I decided to clean and fix it.


----------



## thomas s (Sep 29, 2019)

Nice job on cleaning that up . Your lucky I never find good stuff like that.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Jan 9, 2022)

I was watching a German YouTube video that featured a protractor with a magnifying glass in the machine set up. Here is a pic grab.




I had no idea who made it & wondered if one could be retrofitted to my Starrett 359 version. Naturally, my search for the answer began here at Hobby Machinist. Great job you're doing Norppu!

Hope you hang on to the cloudy magnifier - no telling when you might get into polishing optics.

Footnote: I was studying Helical Gear Cutting.


----------

